# Rebels National Challenge - Labor Day weekend



## KSROD (Jul 18, 2021)

Come join us for the Rebels National Challenge during Labor Day Weekend. The best competition on some of the best fields in SoCal!  Registration is open now and brackets are filling up quickly. 

*All games will be played at Galway Down Complex in Temecula
*September 4th-6th. 
*No coaching conflicts through bracket play, 
*VIP Tent for coaches, 
*Gatorade hydration tents across the complex 
*Balls provided at each field. 

Rebels National Challenge is looking forward to hosting your team. Register below:









						Welcome to Rebels National Challenge 2022 | Rebels Soccer Club
					

Rebels National Challenge offers no coaching conflicts (group play), great competition and top-notch tournament organization. Come be apart of a great Labor Day Tournament hosted in Galway Downs with pristine fields and quality referees.



					rebelssc.com


----------

